# Handbrake extender



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anyone used this handbrake extender? Does it work and would you recommend one?

http://www.prime-function.co.uk/rare-spares/frameset.htm

Richard


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Yes, I have one and yes it works great. Only downside is you have to be careful getting out of the drivers door as it is easy to catch with your leg and release it.


Trevor


edit :- just noticed you have an A class Rapido so do not have a drivers door if RHD


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*extender*

I looked at one of these but realised on my Rapido 972m that it would restrict even further the swinging round of the drivers captains seat.

At present if i have the handbrake fully on the seat catches as it turns and it is the devils own job to then play india rubber man to try to release the brake and lower it from where it ends up trapped under the seat!

Such is a motorhomerrrrrrs life eh!


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes I have one and its great. I got mine from Outdoor Bits. Being a woman there was no way I could reach the hand brake without it.

I usually go in and out the habitation door as the step into the cab also is a bit too steep for me!! so no problem catching my leg on it.

Patty


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Bought one a couple of weeks ago. Extremely well engineered bit of kit, works well and does not impede turning the driver's seat on my LHD Hymer.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Patty123 said:


> Yes I have one and its great. I got mine from Outdoor Bits. Being a woman there was no way I could reach the hand brake without it.
> 
> I usually go in and out the habitation door as the step into the cab also is a bit too steep for me!! so no problem catching my leg on it.
> 
> Patty


I'm not sure if that particular make is available from them - it is usually direct sales only. I have one in our present van and also one in the previous van.

Colin


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I'm sure the one Patty bought from Outdoorbits is the same as mine and is the Kobran. :wink: 

I find it superb. It makes the handbrake so easy to reach and use. Doing hill starts is much easier too. I'm very pleased with mine.  


Sadly, another forum carries an advertisement of the Rare-Spares' extender, the one shown in TrevorF's photo, and makes claims AGAINST the Kobran (politics eh!) stating that the Kobran extender does NOT fit the X2/50 chassis handbrake... :evil: It jolly well does! How did I fit it otherwise?! Yes, I needed the longer bolts, as suggested in the OB advert, and I elongated the holes to make it easier to fit. Playing with Meccano when I was a kid has served me well! :roll: 

A further claim states that the driver's seat cannot be swivelled whilst the handbrake is on. :? So ask AuntieSandra how she manages to swivel my driver's seat each time we stop, be it on a site, an aire or a layby, without releasing the handbrake. :?:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Works well, but I have had a few shocks when getting out of cab :lol: 

If pulled up too hard may be difficult to release
Dave p


----------



## Patty123 (Oct 4, 2010)

yes , sorry mine is the Kobran, and works great.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Works well, but I have had a few shocks when getting out of cab :lol:
> 
> If pulled up too hard may be difficult to release
> Dave p


Disagree Dave. I helped with Our Coral's MOT last month. I pulled the handbrake as hard as I could to achieve the pass, then released it easily. :roll: :wink:

You're close with the shocks though! However, I tend to use the habitation door. All to do with age! :roll: :wink:


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

UncleNorm said:


> Sadly, another forum carries an advertisement of the Rare-Spares' extender, the one shown in TrevorF's photo, and makes claims AGAINST the Kobran (politics eh!) stating that the Kobran extender does NOT fit the X2/50 chassis handbrake... :evil: It jolly well does! How did I fit it otherwise?! Yes, I needed the longer bolts, as suggested in the OB advert, and I elongated the holes to make it easier to fit. Playing with Meccano when I was a kid has served me well! :roll:


Surely you answered your own question? It doesn't fit unless you use longer bolts and is easier to fit with minor modifications? The rare spares one fits direct out of the bag.

Pays your money, takes your choice. Having looked at both, the RS one is better engineered and unless your seat is very marginal, when retracted won't interfere with the swivel. However, the Kobran one is a lot cheaper so if you want to save a few quid, that could be the deciding factor.

Paul


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> you have to be careful getting out of the drivers door as it is easy to catch with your leg and release it.


this is a fairly major flaw in the design if you ask me, parked on a hill, catch the extender on the way out and bye bye van 

I do agree though, its a well engineered piece of kit but they are made to order I believe and have a long lead time (up to 28 days) to allow manufacture. (ODB always keeps plenty of the Kobran ones in stock  )


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> I looked at one of these but realised on my Rapido 972m that it would restrict even further the swinging round of the drivers captains seat.


This one does not impede the drivers seat rotation at all. You will notice in my photo there is a pin to remove and then the whole thing lowers out of the way.

See photo below


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Stop arguing Uncle Norm :lol: 

On several occasions I have pulled the handbrake maybe a notch too far and had to use both hands to release it.

Very embarrasing when the chunnel train is unloading and I can`t move.

Dave p


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

nukeadmin said:


> this is a fairly major flaw in the design if you ask me, parked on a hill, catch the extender on the way out and bye bye van


...only if you're daft enough to get out without retracting it. Can't legislate against stupidity... :wink:


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for all your feedback, it appears to be quite an emotive topic between the 2 types currently on offer. 

As you say I don't have a problem with knocking it off as I don't have a door and with the swivel down pin it should not impede the swivel. 

I was just unsure about the strength of the ODB version as its all plastic even the grip area and the fact that the trigger action was opposite to the normal action. 

The Rare spares version does look more substantial and have a soft hand grip, was just unsure of the release action without the usually handbrake plunger. 

Richard


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

We have the movable one like trevorf ands it works very well, no danger of catching bits of yourself on the way out


----------



## Olliekuma (Jul 20, 2011)

*Handbrake*

I bought one some months back and one comment first class and works well for me.
My Hymer 544 is a right hand drive without a drivers door...one advantage. I nearly bought the black plastic version and I am glad I didn't, although it is cheaper.
I live in Poole so if you are over this way contact me and you welcome to have a look and make up your own mind.
In the Hymer it allows the drivers seat to fully rotate. I must add that I have a removable steering which helps also to give more room.
Tony


----------

